# Giant black sea bass



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

my buddy just landed this little Black seabass the other day. thought i'd share the vid!

you can hear the drag over the music. lol


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmmm 

San Diego...


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Looks like a warsaw, where is that?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I catch those at the 3 mile all the time... (heaviest sarcasm possible). One day I will pull up a fish that big from a yak. Mark my words


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its in San Diego, California


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

The song is Very appropriate and to know that White sharks patrol those waters. Props!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!! Looks like 1/2 the fight was getting that hawg up thru the salad and not getting his eye taken out from the radio antenna.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Holy crap. Are they still good to eat that big? Love the small ones.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

COALTRAIN said:


> Holy crap. Are they still good to eat that big? Love the small ones.


ahhh yeah... good old La Jolla and the pesky black sea bass. they are on the endangered list and illegal to keep. fun to pull on though but a pain to release sometimes.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

COALTRAIN said:


> Holy crap. Are they still good to eat that big? Love the small ones.


not the same black seabass. and thats still fairly small. a respectable fish, but BSB get HUGE!!!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh I see. I was wondering why the tail looked different. Still a monster for a yak fish.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow. I thought he was hooked on a pine tree for 1/2 the video. lol. Nice fish.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That thing would eat the black sea bass in the Gulf, that's for sure.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------

